# Who fed my devil cat ?



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't care, but was just curious as to who fed "pig Knuckle" when I checked the site this afternoon her horns were gone.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't do it 
I didn't know that others can feed your pet....others can feel free to feed mine as I forget all the time


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Some kind soul has been feeding pets. I haven't been on since Friday and Judith is only 11% hungry. A big thank you to whoever fed her!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, someone fed Ziggy for me too. I have to say thank you too, since I was having a bad weekend, and didn't have a chance to get on to feed him, so I figured by yesterday he'd be at nearly 100% hunger. What a nice surprise.


----------



## jopapeca (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi

I guess you are talking about a 'virtual' pet.... 
Can you post the site link?

Tanks


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

jopapeca said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess you are talking about a 'virtual' pet....
> Can you post the site link?
> ...


They are reffering to the pets shown underneath their names, left of the comments they posted. Just click on the pet.


----------



## jopapeca (Mar 4, 2007)

Tanks

 cool


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

jopapeca, they are virtual pets, and they are available to supporting members who donate a certain amount of dollars. They sure are fun.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Even with out having a pet you can buy stuff for them, at least that's what i noticed. I have yet to do so though.


----------

